# Ideal Clown Loach tank....



## svtcontour (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi everyone, I've got a 120 gallon right now with a school of 7 year old Congo Tetra or possibly more because thats how long I've had them. They are showing signs of age and I suspect over the next couple years I'll probably be losing them 

Anyway in addition to the Congos, I've got 11 clown loach ranging from 2" to 5" long. Filteration is an Ehiem 2217 and 2260. I want to keep my tank only for the clown loach and I'd like to simulate their natural surroundings but I'm thinking that 120 is probably not enough for ten clown loach as they age so I'm considering an upgrade to something larger. Since they stay closer to the bottom, would it make more sense for me to get a tank that is not as tall but is deeper front to back - like 72"x18"x36" ? 18" would be the height....or would a more traditional 180G at 72"x24x24" be better? My 120 is 60x26x18 if I recall.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't think it matters that much in the height as long as the tank is 24' tall. Dept wise as long as its 18 it'll be great. What is important is make your tank run as a stream. There was a post of a set up like that. Let me see if I can find it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

on river tank design: 




http://www.loaches.com/articles/a-river-runs-through-it

http://forums.loaches.com/viewtopic.php?t=20964


----------



## svtcontour (Mar 15, 2009)

That is awesome info guys. That makes perfect sense!!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

None of that stuff is required for Clown Loaches, but they look like fun, and reasonably innexpensive projects to do. I'm of the opinion that strong flow in tanks has many benifits, and these are neat ways of playing with the flow pattern.

I have an Aquaclear 110 Powerhead if you need some flow.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

The gentleman who designed that tank is a member here and I have been lucky enough to see his fish, they are just stunning and very very happy in that style of tank


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Will said:


> None of that stuff is required for Clown Loaches, but they look like fun, and reasonably innexpensive projects to do. I'm of the opinion that strong flow in tanks has many benifits, and these are neat ways of playing with the flow pattern.
> 
> I have an Aquaclear 110 Powerhead if you need some flow.


A clown loaches natural habitat is within a constant flowing stream. The shape of their body are designed specifically for flowing streams.
There's a big differences in lively hood between, fat clown loaches that lay on the gravel or skinny ones that hide perpendicular in some obscure corner, and clown loaches that get to stretch their muscle and swim against a stream.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

That's one of the benefits I was mentioning.

I don't think were disagreeing.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh, lol, sorry, was reading between the words.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Internet High Five


----------

